# which one would you pick



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have 2 full blood Boer bucks one born in may one born in June of 2012 the first 2 pics are of the may born buck he is out of the the big cat and a Tarzan doe and he is a great great grandson of gauge. The other 2 pics is of the June born buck this bucks dam is the other bucks grandam this bucks sire is our clean up buck but he throws good kids. I have nethier of the first bucks parents and both of the second bucks. The first buck also has kids on the way in about a month. So my question is based one body and looks what one would u keep and then based on genetics.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the first guy better. He has thicker forearm & appears to have wider chest floor.
But then again I could be predjudiced cause have a couple of Tarzan daughters


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep I agree. I like #1 better. He appears to have a stronger topline and more length too....


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree #1 definitely.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

1st one

The darker color looks better


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to agree and pick the 1st buck as well. Much longer and extended in over all design. He looks to be thicker over all and the heavier muscled, stouter boned of the two. As well as having more length and up frontness through his neck and shoulders. He's longer from hooks to pins too. 

The 2nd buck tends to look very short and squat. Thats not a quality I look for in any meat goat, buck or doe. He isn't exactly appealing to me personally

I think the first buck is better on over all appearance and his genetics are better too. He would be my choice


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

#1.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

It was just proved to me that I am not even close to ready to own Boers.... Cuz other than looking shorter in length I really liked the 2nd one!!


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I have to agree and pick the 1st buck as well. Much longer and extended in over all design. He looks to be thicker over all and the heavier muscled, stouter boned of the two. As well as having more length and up frontness through his neck and shoulders. He's longer from hooks to pins too.
> 
> The 2nd buck tends to look very short and squat. Thats not a quality I look for in any meat goat, buck or doe. He isn't exactly appealing to me personally
> 
> I think the first buck is better on over all appearance and his genetics are better too. He would be my choice


Do you think he will do well in the show ring? (With more weight of course)


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The only way to know is to show him a couple times. It depends on the show and the judge. How old is he?

Eta: read back and got my answer so.nevermind on the age thing. How tall is he? He doesn't look to be too tall which can keep some judges from picking him but then again some like it. Alot of a judges decision is based on movement then size and muscle. I'd show him a couple times.and see what he does.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> It was just proved to me that I am not even close to ready to own Boers.... Cuz other than looking shorter in length I really liked the 2nd one!!


Don't get me wrong, he's not terrible but he's not as good as the other one and wouldn't be my personal choice for a herd sire. He could work well with the right does but that's any buck. I'm not an expert either so don't take my word for anything... I'm just an opinion!


----------

